# Female Looking for best Steroid !



## Musclemama (Jul 22, 2015)

I am a 51yr old female 5'6" and 140lbs looking to put muscle on and would like to start competition. Any help with what would be a good Steroid to use ,I have been on Winstrol 75 for 4 weeks now with 25mg everother day. Any info would be great !  THANKS


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2015)

Musclemama said:


> I am a 51yr old female 5'6" and 140lbs looking to put muscle on and would like to start competition. Any help with what would be a good Steroid to use ,I have been on Winstrol 75 for 4 weeks now with 25mg everother day. Any info would be great !  THANKS



Hi! And welcome! 

If you could please post some pics to help with some great advise!  Tyia!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 31, 2015)

Musclemama said:


> I am a 51yr old female 5'6" and 140lbs looking to put muscle on and would like to start competition. Any help with what would be a good Steroid to use ,I have been on Winstrol 75 for 4 weeks now with 25mg everother day. Any info would be great !  THANKS



Please see the Women & Drugs article stickied at the top of this forum. Do your research first. I'd probably only recommend anavar given you're very new to the Dark Side and I don't have the sense that you are well-researched yet. Also please understand that the drugs are not what will make you a competitor but rather your diet & training. The rest just supplements.


----------



## PFT75k (Aug 13, 2015)

Steroids are horrible for women.  DHEA has much more to offer.  Get your levels checked, then begin w/ 25mg micronized/day.


----------



## the_predator (Aug 13, 2015)

I would second the Anavar


----------



## muscleicon (Aug 14, 2015)

I have seen many women get very good results from var alone.

Icon


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

Are there amy side effect taking steroids? Like our voice like change into me  voice, vaginal bleeding?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

